# Gold plate on Silver for $5!



## grfphil (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if this was worth it. I did a test and it's silver under the gold on the legs of this. Using JSP Acid Test, results looked good. The circular rims are some kind of magnetic metal. I didn't waste my time on that for a silver test, just the legs since they didn't stick to the magnet.

I bought it for $5 dollars at a thrift shop. Do you think it was worth it? If so, it's a mother load correct? 

Also, could I use AR to get the gold off without harming the silver? I"m new to this and any advice is appreciated. Thanks!

NOTE: I'm new, only a few months in to this as a hobby so bare with my ignorance if any. I successfully removed gold foils from cpu memory sticks so far. I'm not refining, just collecting the gold plating til I get a bunch then move to the next step. Thanks!


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 6, 2012)

How exactly did you test for silver? If the base of that piece is magnetic its very unlikely that silver was used for the legs.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 6, 2012)

> Using JSP Acid Test, results looked good.



What was the color of the "results"?
Phil


----------



## grfphil (Nov 6, 2012)

I initially bought it for the plating. After it didnt stick to the magnet I then used the jsp test. It left dark red to black.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 6, 2012)

This will help you better understand testing methods;

The Pawnbrokers Guide to Testing Metals
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=1765


Testing Precious Metals (Hoke)
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=16976


----------



## joem (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm thinking cast zinc


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 6, 2012)

My guess. The legs are pot metal = zinc base die cast. If they were silver, they would surely be marked as such. The rims are likely steel. The gold appears to have worn off on the edge of the bottom rim, which would indicate quite thin gold. I've seen those exact pieces before and I don't remember them having much value at all. My guess would be that you won't recover $5 in PMs.

Like goldenchild, I would like to know exactly how you tested the legs and why you think they're silver.

Are there any markings anywhere?


----------



## grfphil (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Good morning and thanks for your comments/thoughts. I will definitely check out the links. Like I said, I'm new to this and reading so much so fast can be confusing at the least.

Here is what I know:

1. It said Gold plated / Made in India
2. I tested with a magnet, the rims stuck but the legs did not.
3. I decided to first try to collect the gold scrap using a dremmell on the ring, that's why it looks faded in about 4 inches worth. I quickly realized that is not a smart route to take but it was fun while it lasted.
4. The rims are only gold plated on steel or some kind of magnetic metal.
5. Magnets did not stick on the legs.
6. Scrapped a chunk off the foot at the bottom, underside...not in picture, then used JSP Acid Silver Test and it turned dark/black/barely red probably more black/brown.
7. I posted this on the forum for help and suggestions.

It was a chaffing/fondue thingamajig, the ceramic center section is in a garage sale pile.

I will check out those links now. Thanks! I will also maybe try to take a picture of another test to upload the results after work. Good day!


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 7, 2012)

grfphil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good morning and thanks for your comments/thoughts. I will definitely check out the links. Like I said, I'm new to this and reading so much so fast can be confusing at the least.
> 
> ...



That is silver negative. Test should stay bright red for silver. The more dark, the less silver or no silver present.


----------



## Geo (Nov 7, 2012)

grfphil,on the area that you scraped on the foot, place a single drop of white vinegar and watch for a reaction. if theres a reaction to the vinegar (fizzing,bubbling) the metal is zinc.if it has a very slight reaction, tiny bubbles after a minute, its aluminum. no reaction rules these two metals out.


----------



## grfphil (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok. Thanks All. I'm gonna try it now. Worst case scenario is its a lot of plating for a bunch of fun.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 7, 2012)

If it is thin gold on pot metal and steel, which I think it is, you're going to have a great chore in processing it. I see much frustration in your future.


----------



## grfphil (Nov 9, 2012)

Just an update. I've managed to get a thick plating off a tiny piece of the bottom section fairly easy with AP however the back side seems to still contain a small amount of base metal looking silver in tone, isn't though. Thanks for your aid in this. I'm new but am learning while having fun. This may take a long time but fun to see the sheets come off. I let a 1 inch by 0.5 inch piec sit in AP for a day with mild stirring and the layer just came off. Once I get it all off I plan to refine it on the next step. Most likely a few weeks to a month away. Thanks again for your help.


----------

